# My Pac Man!!



## Mantiskid (Jan 15, 2013)

Here's an old video of my Albino Pacman frog (C. cranwelli) that I've had for about half a year now. He hardly ever moves around, but nonetheless I still have fun with him! He sometimes starts calling in the middle of the night, which sounds like a duck.  

P.S. Anyone have an idea for a name for him?

P.P.S. I know you are NOT supposed to feed them goldfish, but this was when I first got him (in other words, when I hardly knew anything about herps!  )

http://youtu.be/zUS0DkJk3lM

Hope you enjoy and I'll try to post more soon


----------



## Malakyoma (Jan 15, 2013)

I love how he just calmly licked it up. Why arent you supposed to feed them goldfish?


----------



## agent A (Jan 15, 2013)

Soooo jealous right now


----------



## Danny. (Jan 15, 2013)

I had a C. ornata that lived for six years. Awesome frogs.


----------



## Mantiskid (Jan 22, 2013)

Malakyoma said:


> I love how he just calmly licked it up. Why arent you supposed to feed them goldfish?


Well, it is still being argued about, but some herpers advise not feeding goldfish to pacman frogs because their high fat content and likelihood to be diseased has been supposed to cause health problems. I just use guppies and minnows now.  



agent A said:


> Soooo jealous right now


Haha...um, thanks.


----------



## Mantiskid (Jan 22, 2013)

Danny. said:


> I had a C. ornata that lived for six years. Awesome frogs.


They are awesome. Mine is really good-tempered too, and he hasn't ever bitten me, which is great (I've heard their bite hurts!).

P.S. Yours only lived 6 years? I thought the ornatas usuallly live longer (some herpers say they have had their c. ornatas for over 20 years...) Maybe not.


----------



## Danny. (Jan 23, 2013)

Mantiskid said:


> They are awesome. Mine is really good-tempered too, and he hasn't ever bitten me, which is great (I've heard their bite hurts!).
> 
> P.S. Yours only lived 6 years? I thought the ornatas usuallly live longer (some herpers say they have had their c. ornatas for over 20 years...) Maybe not.


I think the average lifespan for C. ornata is 6-7 years maybe 10, not sure about 20.


----------



## Mantiskid (Jan 28, 2013)

Danny. said:


> I think the average lifespan for C. ornata is 6-7 years maybe 10, not sure about 20.


You're probably right, you never know about some of the stuff you find on the web lol.


----------

